# Governor Daniels to Declare Restoration of Gun Rights in Indiana!



## MrNRA (Aug 29, 2006)

*Governor Daniels to Declare Restoration of Gun Rights in Indiana!*

Friday, September 15, 2006

On Friday, September 22, please join Governor Mitch Daniels (R), and NRA President Sandy Froman at the Dearborn County Fair Grounds!

Governor Daniels will be announcing changes made to Indiana law by Executive Order to restore gun rights in state parks and public lands as an example to other governors of what can be done through executive power to reestablish the rights of law-abiding gun owners. Food and drink will be provided free of charge.

The event starts at 6:30 p.m. at Dearnborn County Fair Grounds in Lawrenceburg, in Southeastern Indiana, close to the Ohio and Kentucky state lines. All NRA members are welcome and encouraged to bring their families.

Come join NRA President Froman and celebrate freedom with Governor Daniels and his friends.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sweet deal!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Lawrenceburg, Indiana AH! the memories. Some of the best Sprint Car racing in the world there. Little 1/4 mile bull ring at the Fair Grounds. Great place.


----------

